# The New Fish



## big_ajk (Mar 2, 2007)

I just picked up the 9.5" Red that Wingman needed a home for. I took him to the lfs before i took him home and my guy there said he doesnt think its fungus. He thinks his slime coating is just coming off. So i put him in a 60 gal tank with the appropriate amount of salt and a fresh dose of Stress Coat as directed by my guy at the lfs. We will see how he does within the next few weeks....hopefully better. I was curious if anyone has had a fish with its slime coating come off? Ive never heard of this before but it looks like he may be right. The shiny parts are bare scales. The rest of the dark colored body looks pretty normal with some stuff hanging off of him. I will keep the lights off for a few days to minimize stress and hopefully he will be better soon.







Here is a pic that Wingman sent me before i got him. Any advice on the slime coating thing would help! Thanks guys, Tony.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If it was his slime coat, it would be more transparent.

I believe this is a bad case of fungus. I will move it to the correct forum so you can get an ID on the problem and help with it.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------



## big_ajk (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Taylor


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

salt melafix raise temp


----------



## big_ajk (Mar 2, 2007)

coutl said:


> salt melafix raise temp


Temp is creeping its way up to 82* now. Thanks Coutl.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Good luck man


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ouch. He either looks really old or really tore up. Poor guy. Good luck with him.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I never heard of seen slime coat before...by far the fish look like fungus...do 20-30% of water change, raise up temp to 82-84f and add some aquarium to it...water change every 3 days would help him. Try to for about couple week to see if that work.


----------



## big_ajk (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys. We will see how he does after a couple weeks. I will keep u updated.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey dude, how's the big guy doing?

btw it wasn't me who mistreated him, it was the guy who I got it from who let the fungus grow all over. I tried my best but the progress was so slow that I just gave up, the money I spent on this guy was more than enough to get me 6 baby piranhas.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

any updates on this?


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow man looks like he's got a goatee or something. How's treatment going on him? Hope everything comes through for you looks like a beauty once he gets better.
E


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

Biznas Man said:


> Wow man looks like he's got a goatee or something. How's treatment going on him? Hope everything comes through for you looks like a beauty once he gets better.
> E


i'd add API's Primafix and Melafix with the half dosage of aquarium salt (1 Tablespoon for every 10 gallons) and raise the temp up to 82-84 i think it should be fine in 1-2 weeks...good luck!


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

wundwasser said:


> Wow man looks like he's got a goatee or something. How's treatment going on him? Hope everything comes through for you looks like a beauty once he gets better.
> E


i'd add API's Primafix and Melafix with the half dosage of aquarium salt (1 Tablespoon for every 10 gallons) and raise the temp up to 82-84 i think it should be fine in 1-2 weeks...good luck!
[/quote]

That's exactly what I did and it basically didn't do anything.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Wingman,
I had a P that had what I thought was a grey fungal infection similar to that. I treated the fish exactly the same way and nothing seemed to help either. Sometimes it just isn't that simple. Sadly enough my fish ended up dying. Hestasus determined that it was most likely internal parasites and the grey was a secondary infection due to the internal problems. Much like you I also recieved the fish in that condition..... it's frustrating.


----------

